# Tiny Machine Polisher



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The wheels on my car are Diamond Cut (I think) and black










You can see them here:





Anyway, the black parts could do with a polish. I have seen a few posts online about the Rupes TA50, but after further looking, it appears to be air powered.









Is there an electric equivalent? Would a DW member be kind enough to loan me one in the new year if they have one?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Rupes Ibrid, battery or mains powered.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Rupes Ibrid, battery or mains powered.:thumb::thumb:


Damn, they're pricey!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I got this as I have a rotary
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GXLZSRT?ref_=pe_3187911_248764861_302_E_DDE_dt_1

I wouldn't use it with a Dremel as the speed will probably be too high.

If the black parts need a polish then all of the surface probably does.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

My Shinemate EP803 has 1" wool foam pads.
Check out #buffdaddy


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I got this as I have a rotary
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07GXLZSRT?ref_=pe_3187911_248764861_302_E_DDE_dt_1
> 
> I wouldn't use it with a Dremel as the speed will probably be too high.
> ...


That's a though, I have a multi tool, and it has various speeds on it.... Will have to dig it out.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I've thought about getting an ibrid or Shinemate type alternative, mainly for intricate areas of bumpers and suchlike or my motorcycles/scooters. On my partner's previous used Corsa, I used some Meguiars Ultimate compound by hand which brought up the black alloys nicely. 

My new car has diamond cut alloys with black paint also; I will be as careful as possible with them and won't use my usual AF boar's hair brushes when washing. I'm not intending on machine polishing my own alloys until the car is a few years old as given where they are on the car it is likely that even the most careful wash technique will cause more swirling again. Parts of my rims would still need to be polished my hand though due to access. I just try to keep them sealed up so that they require the least amount of cleaning.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

What about the Proxxon 
https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/proxxon-wp-e-angle-polisher
With

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/excel-proxxon-backing-plate-kit


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Something like this Mat??

https://www.toolstop.co.uk/sealey-c...p79403?refSrc=11147&nosto=nosto-page-product1

No idea if it's any good, I was just looking through their sales email I got this morning and saw this...

:thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

With due respect to using the small sanders, look at the no load speed in comparison to the DAs and Rotaries we use.

I think the speed is far to high for spreading the product and finessing the final finish.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Something like this Mat??
> 
> https://www.toolstop.co.uk/sealey-c...p79403?refSrc=11147&nosto=nosto-page-product1
> 
> ...


Mmmm..... We have an account with them (Sealey) at work actually.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

How about cone pads on a cordless drill? They should be able to hit the black parts no problem.


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

Try this one, I'm getting one for front bumpers and stuff. Good value with all the small pads and extensions.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit#page=0&top=1&

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vRS_SK (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi guys

Just found this

Liquid elements is going to release the real ibrid alternative in Q1/2019 for 1/3 of the rupes price...

https://www.flowmaxx.eu/de/Zubehoer...iquid-Elements-Akku-Poliermaschine-A1000.html

Still bunch of money but anyway but looks pretty good.

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

BavarianRob said:


> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/shinemate-ep803-rotary-polisher-kit#page=0&top=1&


I've one of these, I love it, any tight places it can get to them a lot easier than larger machines!! another great product I got from Cleanyourcar again. :thumb:


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I've one of these, I love it, any tight places it can get to them a lot easier than larger machines!! another great product I got from Cleanyourcar again. :thumb:


Good to know Ian cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> I've one of these, I love it, any tight places it can get to them a lot easier than larger machines!! another great product I got from Cleanyourcar again. :thumb:


Nice to know that there will soon be a competitor to the high priced Rupes machine. :thumb:


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

saul said:


> How about cone pads on a cordless drill? They should be able to hit the black parts no problem.


What he said.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

fatdazza said:


> Nice to know that there will soon be a competitor to the high priced Rupes machine. :thumb:


Just seen them at in2detailing


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

fatdazza said:


> Nice to know that there will soon be a competitor to the high priced Rupes machine. :thumb:


It's still a Snide from China. We know the rest .....


----------

